# ANKARA | Projects & Construction



## Gordion

Jakob said:


> Republic Tower: 166 m - U/C




This tower past 100m, constraction going very fast.


----------



## Jakob

Republic Tower: 166 m - U/C





























Balgat Plaza - U/C












Özgüm Plaza - U/C












MFZ Gözde Yapi - U/C


----------



## Jakob

Mövenpick Hotel Ankara: 13 fl - U/C




























ATO Congress Center - U/C


----------



## omercank

The hotel is almost complete ha? Great update Jakob, as always! :cheers:


----------



## fondip

wow very great design of republic tower.


----------



## System_Halted

Republic Tower will be *188.4 m* according to the latest update of website of municipality. Still I wish it was something good looking instead of being higher..



Jakob said:


> Republic Tower: 166 m - U/C


The architect is the same person who designed 125m Atakule of Çankaya/Ankara, which is a modern landmark.. But after 20 years of completition of Atakule, this new one unfortunately sucks. I wish I would be the one who was wrong when it is completed.


----------



## Jakob

Etimesgut Business Center: 18 fl - U/C





















İskitler CBD (MİA) - Pro


----------



## Jakob

Portakal Plaza: 160m / 37 fl - U/C




















Calista Luxury Hotel: 100m+ - U/C




















Akgül Mesken: 75m - U/C




















Mövenpick Hotel Ankara: 13 fl - U/C


----------



## Galandar

Jakob said:


> Etimesgut Business Center: 18 fl - U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> İskitler CBD (MİA) - Pro


Great project!


----------



## Jakob

Republic Tower: 166 m - U/C




















Farilya Business Center: 35 fl - u/c


----------



## Gordion

Jakob said:


> Republic Tower: 166 m - U/C


This tower is going to be 188.4m latest update.


----------



## Jakob

Portakal Plaza: 160m / 37 fl - U/C





















Calista Luxury Hotel: 100m+ - U/C





















Ekol Plaza - U/C





















Farilya Business Center - U/C

The latest renders:




















Akgül Mesken: 75m - U/C


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Nice boom! The country is really growing fast :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:.


----------



## System_Halted

Bayraktar Twins (U/C)


----------



## Jakob

Portakal Plaza: 160m / 37 fl - U/C





















Bayraktar Twins - U/C





















Park ORAN: 12 x 110m / 32 fl - U/C






























Calista Luxury Hotel: 100m+ - U/C





















Tepe Prime: 2 x 22 fl - U/C





















Ekol Plaza - U/C





















Akgül Mesken: 75m - U/C





















Özgüm Plaza - U/C


----------



## System_Halted

Thanks for the update Jacob...

Btw we are getting this built.. It is in very primary stage right now..


----------



## Gordion

Last projects looks great.


----------



## Jakob

Batıkent Residence: 32 fl - Pro





















Incek Residence: 31 fl - Pro












Hotel Cankaya: 24 fl - Pro












Tepe Prime: 2 x 22 fl - U/C


----------



## Jakob

Calista Luxury Hotel: 100m+ - U/C




























Farilya Business Center: 21 fl - U/C





















MFZ Gözde Yapi - U/C





















Ekol Plaza - U/C





















Özgüm Plaza - U/C





















Turkish Supreme Court - Completed


----------



## Jakob

*Super Arena - U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

B]Portakal Plaza: 160m / 37 fl - U/C[/B]





































*Taurus Tower 26fl & Shoping Center -U/C*














































*Platin Tower -u/c*




























*BAYRAKTAR TWINS - 2X33 fl - U/C*





























*bayraktar-ufusk mesken tower 30+fl -u/c (2011 start)*





































*Nova Tower - 39 fl - u/c*


----------



## fezadatek

*ege plaza-30fl- u/c*























































*ANKARA - PASIFIK INSAAT mixed use development - 1x23fl - 1x28fl - 1x 32fl - Prep*























































*akgül ofice towers - 2x32fl- u/c*


----------



## fezadatek

*Portakal Tower 160m / 37 fl - U/C*



























*
Taurus Tower 26fl & Shoping Center -U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*Platin Tower -u/c*













































*
BAYRAKTAR TWINS - 2X33 fl - U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*Paragon Tower 30+fl -u/c *














































*Usal Tower - 30fl- U/C*


----------



## manon

Woow thank you for the photos, i did not visit ankara for a long time, it is getting great day by day


----------



## fezadatek

*ANKARA - PASIFIK INSAAT mixed use development - 1x23fl - 1x28fl - 1x 32fl - Prep (NEXT LEVEL) *












































ş




























*Mamak Eurasia Shopping center & 2 x 45fl residences - U/C *


----------



## fezadatek

*bayraktar-ufusk mesken tower 30+fl -u/c (2011 start) (paragon tower)*



























*
BAYRAKTAR TWINS - 2X33 fl - U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*Nova Tower - 39 fl - u/c*


----------



## fezadatek

*Park ORAN: 12 x 110 / 33 fl - U / C*





































*Park ORAN Ofis Tower 23fl*





































*Oran City Recidance tower projet - 45 fl- U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*İce Towers 2x25 fl - Pro*



















*Beytepe Recidanse -palladyum tower-37fl- Pro*





































*Landmark Ankara -3x28 fl - Pro*


----------



## fezadatek

*YDA MİX-USE LİFE COMPLEX-12X28 FL 6X20 FL - PRO*


----------



## fezadatek

*Mamak Eurasia Shopping center & 2 x 45fl residences - U/C*





































*Usal Tower - 30fl- U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*Megaron Residence* - pro





































*Turkerler shoping center & ofice etowers - PRO*


----------



## fezadatek

*Atlantik Student hostel -33fl- u/c*


----------



## fezadatek

BESA TOWER---25FL---PRO


----------



## fezadatek

*Paragon Tower 30fl -u/c *


----------



## ozyland

Paragon will be most valuable in Ankara! It looks shiny:nuts:


----------



## fezadatek

*WEST GATE life complex - 3x35fl- PRO*


----------



## fezadatek

*Mamak Eurasia Shopping center & 2 x 45fl residences - U/C*





































*Nata Alfa Towers 2x30+fl - pro*


----------



## fezadatek

*Platin Tower -u/c*



















*BAYRAKTAR TWINS - 2X33 fl - U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*Paragon Tower 30+fl -u/c *










*Usal Tower - 30fl- U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*DP Ofis Tower - 28 fl - U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*ANKARA - PASIFIK INSAAT mixed use development - 1x23fl - 1x28fl - 1x 32fl - Prep (NEXT LEVEL) *


----------



## fezadatek

*Paragon Tower 30fl -u/c *


----------



## fezadatek

*Usal Tower - 30fl- U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*Türk Telekom Tower - 37 fl -150 m - U/C*


----------



## MakaWella

According to the news at Zaman, Turk Telekom tower will be 33 floors and 192m.. There will be every 5 floors a ''Garden floor''.. and it will be finished in 2013..

http://zaman.com/haber.do?haberno=1239897&keyfield=54C3BC726B2054656C656B6F6D


----------



## SPIDERSAILLES




----------



## Triple C

@fezadatek, you could direct quote the BBcode of my photos instead of save to computer and upload another site without any citations. Or this means copytheft.


----------



## fezadatek

*ANKARA - PASIFIK INSAAT mixed use development - 1x23fl - 1x28fl - 1x 32fl - Prep (NEXT LEVEL)*




























*Nova Tower - 39fl - U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*BAYRAKTAR TWINS - 2X33 fl - U / C*


----------



## fezadatek

*Platin Tower -u/c*


----------



## fezadatek

ANKARA - PASIFIK INSAAT mixed use development (Next Lewel) - 1x23fl - 1x28fl - 1x 32fl - Prep


----------



## Minsk

*Gallium Block / Cirakoglu Architects*

*Architects:* Cirakoglu Architects
*Location:* Ankara, Turkey
*Design Team:* Deniz Ciler Erkan, Oral Goktas, Bilge Ildiri
*Photographs: *Alisan Cirakoglu

Gallium Block of METU Technopolis has been designed to provide office and research spaces for software companies. Flexibilty of office sizes and architecural quality of work place was one of the major design criteria, as well as having enjoyable gathering places both indoors and outdoors for people who use the building. The building which has office spaces ranging from 70 m2 to 1600 m2 is also a passage way from Technopolis’ offices region to recreation area. This passage is achieved by elevating the building and having the mass of the building sit on the level difference in the site.

This also provides free access into the inner court of the building from different directions. The inner court in between the two office prisms is a open air social gathering place which extends to interiors as enterance hall of the building. The mail circulation of the building takes place around this inner court. The exterior of the building is relatively silent compared to inner court. The vertical openings on the exterior facade provide controlled daylight into the offices.

The rectangular prisms housing the office spaces are elevated and placed on top of the level difference passing through the site. The the wall retaining this level difference is painted red and used as a landscape element. The passage under the prisms connects the offices area of the Technopolis to recreation area.

Keeping in mind that the majority of the users of the building are highly involved with computers, the arrow pointing the entrance of the building is borrowed from the symbol of the “enter” key of the computer keyboard.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Jakob

*Portakal Residence*

*Portakal Residence*

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLORRS:* -

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/portakal-konut-kulesi/85


----------



## Jakob

*Tepe Prime*

*Tepe Prime*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 22 fl

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/tepe-prime/630


----------



## Jakob

*Presidental Symphony Orchestra Concert Hall*

*Presidental Symphony Orchestra Concert Hall*

Project first started in 1997 but was on hold for a long time due to financial problems. Now the works have started again.



















http://basin.kulturturizm.gov.tr/TR,...lonu-ins-.html


----------



## Jakob

*Ametist Residences*

*Ametist Residences*

http://www.ametisresidence.com/


----------



## Jakob

*Next Level Ankara*

*Next Level Ankara*

http://www.nextlevel.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 118 m & ??? m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl & 28 fl



















Pictures taken by Triple C:


----------



## Jakob

*Türk Telekom Tower*

*Türk Telekom Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 33
*HEIGHT:* 192 m
*ARCHITECT:* METTA


----------



## Jakob

*MiA Central Business Area Urban Transformation*

*MiA Central Business Area Urban Transformation*

http://www.miacitycenter.com/














































http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b574/jackal281/Okan_YUKSEL_DSCF3263_zps05a4a56a.jpg









http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b574/jackal281/Okan_YUKSEL_DSCF3308_zps7831a7b3.jpg


----------



## jackal26

Botanical park project




























Historical City Restorations









http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b574/jackal281/DSC00587_zps5b4348ec.jpg









http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b574/jackal281/DSC00586_zps4ab33927.jpg









http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b574/jackal281/DSC00585_zps3a3e8cdf.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Paragon Tower*

*Paragon Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 127 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -





























Paragon - 15.2.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


Paragon - 15.2.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Next Level Ankara*

*Next Level Ankara*

http://www.nextlevel.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 118 m & ??? m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl & 28 fl




















Next Level - 15.2.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


Next Level - 15.2.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


Next Level - 15.2.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


Next Level - 15.2.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Ege Plaza*

*Ege Plaza*

http://www.egeplaza.com/

*HEIGHT:*
*FLOORS:* 33 fl





























Ege Plaza - 15.2.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


Ege Plaza - 15.2.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Hayat Plaza*

*Hayat Plaza*

*FLOORS:* 25 fl





















Hayat Plaza - 15.2.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Dolphin Office Tower*

*Dolphin Office Tower*


----------



## Jakob

*Turker Towers*

*Turker Towers*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.yazman.com.tr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=20&Itemid=19&lang=tr


----------



## Jakob

*General Directorate Of State Hydraulic Works*

*General Directorate Of State Hydraulic Works*

http://www.buildinx.net/building/46/devlet-su-isleri-headquarters-ankara-turkey


----------



## Jakob

*Çankaya University Dormitory*

*Çankaya University Dormitory*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 130 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Ankara*

*Sapphire Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 60 fl
*ARCHITECT:* RAM


----------



## Jakob

*Paladyum Tower*

*Paladyum Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://paladyumbeytepe.com/

*HEIGHT:* 100 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl





































��F£[email protected] Ö.


----------



## fezadatek

Jakob said:


> *Sapphire Ankara*
> *Ankara, Turkey*
> 
> *HEIGHT:* -
> *FLOORS:* 60 fl
> *ARCHITECT:* RAM


woowww:nuts::cheers: thans jakop


----------



## elano4000

Ankara, The futur Manhattan of Europe.


----------



## Jakob

*ANKA-I*

*ANKA-I*

http://www.baykanmim.com.tr/eng/index.php/projects/66-ankabir-project

Hotel, Office, Seawater Beach, Swimming Poll, Snow Ski Area & Residence.

* SECTION 1 - OTEL, OFFICE, COMMERCIAL AREA*

*OTEL & RESIDENCE :* 248 STANDART ROOM & 70 SUIT ROOM
*OFFICE :* 360 OFFICE (60 M2)
*COMMERCIAL AREA :* 56.792 M2
*TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA :* 86.792 M2

*SECTION 2 - SEAWATER BEACH,SWIMMING POLL & SNOW SKI AREA*

*CAPABILITY :* 2000 PERSON / DAY
* PARKING GARAGE :* 1250 CAR
* TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA :* 43.400 M2

*SECTION 3 - HOUSE & SOCIAL AREA*

*TOTAL HOUSE :* 556 UNIT
* SOCIAL AREA :* 20.000 M2
* TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA :* 108.735 M2


----------



## Jakob

*Republic of Turkey Small and Medium Enerprises Development Organization (KOSGEB)*

*Republic of Turkey Small and Medium Enerprises Development Organization (KOSGEB)*

http://www.kosgeb.gov.tr/Pages/UI/Default.aspx


----------



## Jakob

*Mavi Ay Hotel*

*Mavi Ay Hotel*





























Mavi Ay - 20.4.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


Mavi Ay - 20.4.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Nova Tower*

*Nova Tower*

http://nova-tower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 140 m
*FLOORS:* 42 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Uptown İncek*

*Uptown İncek*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 130 m
*FLOORS:* 36 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Lejant Architects




















http://www.lejant.com/proje.asp?P_ID=16"]Lejant Architects


----------



## Jakob

*One Tower*

*One Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 184 m
*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*ARCHITECT:*



















Picture taken by jackal26:


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Ankara*

*Sapphire Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 60 fl
*ARCHITECT:* RAM





































Picture taken by jackal26:


----------



## Jakob

*Otokoç Plazas*

*Otokoç Plazas*
*Ankara, Turkey*


----------



## bigbigbig3

great

http://asiatikistic.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jakob

*Türk Telekom Tower*

*Türk Telekom Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 33
*HEIGHT:* 192 m
*ARCHITECT:* METTA

Türk Telekom is planning to build Ankara's tallest tower.














































Picture taken by themmjackson:


----------



## Jakob

*Ege Plaza*

*Ege Plaza*

http://www.egeplaza.com/

*HEIGHT:*
*FLOORS:* 33 fl


----------



## fezadatek

Türk Telekom Tower u-c 34 fl


----------



## fezadatek

Enpark Beytepe Towers 3x33 fl U/C


----------



## fezadatek

BABAOGLU TOWER 38 FL -PRO-


----------



## fezadatek

The First Çankaya 50+ fl 200+ m U/C


----------



## fezadatek

Kashmir Fair Complex 14 x30 fl U/C


----------



## fezadatek

*İNCEK PRESTİJ 1 45 FL & 3X25 FL PRO*





http://mikroinsaat.com/english/


----------



## Jakob

*Çukurambar Offices and Residences*

*Çukurambar Offices and Residences*

http://www.msamimarlik.com.tr/#


----------



## Jakob

*Nata Tower*

*Nata Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 39 fl
*ARCHITECT:* BKA









[/URL]


----------



## Jakob

*Armada Extension*

*Armada Extension*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/armada-buyume-projesi/1645


----------



## Jakob

*Next Level Ankara*

*Next Level Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.nextlevel.com.tr/


----------



## Jakob

*Paragon Tower*

*Paragon Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 127 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## System_Halted

*Turkey Ministry of Transport and Maritime Affairs and Communication Building*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*STATUS:* Pro
*HEIGHT:* ?
*FLOORS:* +30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* VEN










http://www.worldarchitecturefestiva...l.cfm?projectSubCategoryId=781&eventYear=2013

http://arkiv.arkitera.com/proje/ulastirma-haberlesme-ve-denizcilik-bakanlik-binasi/2109


----------



## Jakob

*Prime Ministry Distaster & Emergency Management Presidency (AFAD)*

*Prime Ministry Distaster & Emergency Management Presidency (AFAD)*

http://galeri.haberturk.com/gundem/galeri/429426-turkiye-burada-kurtarilacak

http://www.afad.gov.tr/EN/Index.aspx


----------



## Jakob

*Usal Towers*

*Usal Towers *

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 27fl 

http://www.msamimarlik.com.tr/en






































Usal&Alternatif - 8.6.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


Usal&Alternatif - 8.6.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Türk Telekom Tower*

*Türk Telekom Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 33
*HEIGHT:* 192 m
*ARCHITECT:* METTA

Türk Telekom is planning to build Ankara's tallest tower.
























































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93015510









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93015408


----------



## Jakob

*NATA Beta*

*NATA Beta*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* A Tasarim


----------



## Jakob

*Besa Tower*

*Besa Tower*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 25 fl
*ARCHITECT:* A Tasarim










Picture taken by jackal26:


----------



## Jakob

*Çukurambar Offices and Residences*

*Çukurambar Offices and Residences*

http://www.msamimarlik.com.tr/#


----------



## Jakob

*Historical City Restorations*

*Historical City Restorations*

http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSC00751_zpsa9428514.jpg.html









http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSC00735_zpsb701f74d.jpg.html









http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSC00737_zpsecfd33ae.jpg.html









http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSC00753_zps7fdce35b.jpg.html









http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSC00754_zpsb0eb1c6e.jpg.html









http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSC00734_zps3a3ab212.jpg.html


----------



## Jakob

*Eskişehir Avenue Offices and Residences*

*Eskişehir Avenue Offices and Residences*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/ofis-ve-rezidans-projesi/1308


----------



## Jakob

*TG Plaza*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 33 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Ace Architects


----------



## fezadatek

*ONE TOWER -48fl-185m - U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

EDE TOWER -35 fl- U/C



https://foursquare.com/v/ede-tower-incek-satis-ofisi/51a86f1c498ea246c5e155c8/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Turan Güneş Boulevard Apartments*

*Turan Güneş Boulevard Apartments*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 43 fl
*ARCHITECT:* A Tasarim


----------



## Jakob

*Nova Tower*

*Nova Tower*

http://nova-tower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 140 m
*FLOORS:* 42 fl




















Nova - 8.6.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


Nova - 8.6.13 by Onur T., on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Next Level Ankara*

*Next Level Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.nextlevel.com.tr/




















Picture taken by Can't touch this:









https://foursquare.com/herdqn


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Ankara*

*Sapphire Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 60 fl
*ARCHITECT:* RAM






































Ankara by Ernest W Adams, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Paragon Tower*

*Paragon Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 127 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -





























Picture taken by Pliskin:


----------



## Jakob

*Altın Koza Residence*

*Altın Koza Residence*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/altinkoza-rezidanslari/2138

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 51 fl


----------



## fezadatek

TİMTOWERS 2X38 fl -142M U/C


----------



## Jakob

*Uptown İncek*

*Uptown İncek*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 130 m
*FLOORS:* 36 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Lejant Architects


----------



## Jakob

*Evo Tower*

*Evo Tower*

http://www.atasarim.com.tr/en/project/kule-evo

Kule Evo will be built on the Eskişehir road and it is designed as a social life space that contains housing, business, commerce, food, sports etc. The units that are designed in the horizontal block are located on two separate levels. The passage space that connects these levels also provides access to rooftop. The base mass generates spaces of various volumes. There are eight small apartments on each floor of the housing block and these apartments can be used as home-offices. The rooftop that contains recreational facilities, mainly sports functions, is thought as a special space.


----------



## Jakob

*Çankaya University Dormitory*

*Çankaya University Dormitory*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 130 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Besa Tower*

*Besa Tower*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 25 fl
*ARCHITECT:* A Tasarim


----------



## Jakob

*Otokoç Plazas*

*Otokoç Plazas*
*Ankara, Turkey*


----------



## Jakob

*Dolphin Office Tower*

*Dolphin Office Tower*


----------



## Jakob

*Next Level Ankara*

*Next Level Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.nextlevel.com.tr/


----------



## domtoren

*Hello, VERY surprising!!!*

When I saw all these projects (and also those on the Istanbul thread in this forum) I got very astounded, this looks like a modern consumer society and NOT a place inhabited by a mass of paupers dreaming of emigration!
What is the economic base of all this buiding activity? Real economic development or a debt and real estate bubble like in Spain? 
Are there any well-known Turkish industrial brands which are exported? Here in Holland one can find Turkish food products but mainly in Turkish-owned grocery stores, not in mainstream supermarkets, and in other types of stores it is next to impossible to find (visible) Turkish products, while imports from other emerging markets (China and Korea mainly and sometimes also Viet-nam) are common. 
Also, a Turkish friend told me that an invalid gets the equivalent of € 700 in benefits, unqualified workers ca. € 1000 as salary, office workers € 1500, doctors € 3000 and more. is that true? If yes, it looks as if Turkish workers are better off than Dutch ones as the salaries are similar to ours and price levels seem to be much lower than here, he told me that here you need € 60 to buy one week's food shopping and in Turkey one can buy two week's shopping for the equivalent of € 12. Are these figures realistic or not? If it is true, this can explain all these shopping centres and new buildings, like in China where real development tore out hundreds of millions out of poverty and made possible the emergence of hundreds of new cities and a huge middle-class comsumer market. 
I hope to get some information about these themes!

BTW: I found on Google Maps these images, these places with low houses and irregular streets, I suppose these are poor and slum-like neighbourhoods? 
Or am I wrong? Are there any improvement or clearance plans for poor parts of town?


----------



## Messi

Turkey's economic level is not comparable to Western European countries but it is way better than the average western European's perception. I can understand the perception in western Europe based on the uneducated Turkish immigrants that once immigrated there.

Let's try to answer your questions step by step.



> Also, a Turkish friend told me that an invalid gets the equivalent of € 700 in benefits, unqualified workers ca. € 1000 as salary, office workers € 1500, doctors € 3000 and more. is that true?


Here is the minimum wage in Europe. As you can see it is higher than in most of the eastern EU members.









Here is a map of monthly average wage. Again it is better than in many eastern members.









Regarding salaries, you can check here the initial salaries of government workers. It's in Turkish lira but if you divide exactly by 2 you'll have it in USD.

According to the list a police officer is earning at the beginning of his career 1500 USD, a doctor 2100 USD, teacher around 1400 USD, a lawyer 2100 USD. Depending on the job you earn more or less as you can see on the list, I just gave you some typical jobs.












> Are there any well-known Turkish industrial brands which are exported?


There are some but not sure if you know them. Turkey mainly exports machinery, vehicles and textiles.

You might have heard of BEKO. They produce white goods. Sponsor of German Basketball league









Or Temsa. You see Temsa buses all over Europe. This one from UK.









Silkworm, a Turkish tram is being tested in Germany now. I think Duisburg was interested in it.










LTB Jeans, Mavi Jeans are also quite common nowadays.



















Military equipment is also a good seller. For instance Dutch Royal Army purchased some Turkish made Aselsan anti-aircraft system.








http://www.militaryphotos.net/forum...n-signed-contract-with-Royal-Netherlands-Army

I don't want to write much since it is off topic but Turkey has a serious industry. It is meanwhile building its own national tanks, helicopters, stealth ships, high-speed trains. After China it is world's second biggest constructor. Those supertalls in Moscow are mainly built by Turkish companies or others in Dubai. If you are deeply interested come to the Turkish forum, I'll tell you more you'll wonder.


----------



## fezadatek

public institutions and industry is both a city ankara turkey..ankarada global brands in the production of:
http://www.tr.man-mn.com/tr/_irketimiz_hakk_nda/man_t_rkiye_a._/MAN_T_rkiye_A._.html
http://www.newholland.com.tr/
http://www.henkel.com.tr/index.htm
The center of Ankara, Turkey, Turkish firms or the production of :cheers:^^:nuts::
http://www.aselsan.com/
http://www.hidromek.com.tr/en/europe/main-page
https://www.tai.com.tr/en
http://www.armatrac.com/
http://www.fnss.com.tr/v1.6/index.php?lng=en
http://www.orsbearings.com/
http://isbiroptik.com/index.php?lang=eng&page=1&test=true
http://www.abdulkadirozcan.com.tr/index_en.php & http://www.petlas.com/en/
http://www.pimakina.com.tr/en/
http://www.telesis-pbx.com/
http://www.karel-electronics.com/
http://www.ayesas.com/en/default.asp
http://www.infoteks.com.tr/index.php
http://www.etox.com.tr/anasayfa
http://www.gateelektronik.com.tr/
http://www.tautmann.com.tr/en/our-manufacturing/our-manufacturing-principles
http://www.mkek.gov.tr/en/default.aspx
http://www.yigitaku.com/
http://www.genpower.com.tr/index.php?lang=ENG
:lol::lol::lol: and many more firms...
As construction industry is growing grandfather ankara^^


----------



## domtoren

*Thank you very much!*

^^

Thanks for having explained all that, it looks as if Turkey will reach in the forseeable future the level of Southern Europe.
What is the price level in Turkey compared with Western Europe?


----------



## Jakob

*Küp Residence*

*Küp Residence*

http://www.baskentmimarlik.com/index.php?option=com_zoo&task=item&item_id=162&Itemid=88


----------



## fezadatek

*ARTE BLUE BEYTEPE -1x35 fl, 2X33fl - PRO*


----------



## fezadatek

*Ons Incek 2x50+, 1x45fl - Pro*

:cheers:^^:banana::cheers:^^:banana:


----------



## Jakob

*Türk Telekom Tower*

*Türk Telekom Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 33
*HEIGHT:* 192 m
*ARCHITECT:* METTA

Türk Telekom is planning to build Ankara's tallest tower.
























































Picture taken by themmjackson:


----------



## fezadatek

*PALADYUM BUSUNES TOWER 33 fl - PRO*


----------



## fezadatek

*ERYAMAN TOWERS - 4X30fl -PRO*


----------



## Jakob

*Paragon Tower*

*Paragon Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 127 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Jakob

*EGE Point*

*EGE Point*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl & 25 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Hatirli Architects


----------



## fezadatek

Türkerler Çukurambar Towers - 40x2fl - Pro


----------



## jackal26

Safari and Theme Park


----------



## Jakob

*Tim Towers*

*Tim Towers*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.timtowers.com.tr

*HEIGHT:* 142 m
*FLOORS:* 51 fl




























http://www.5thvillage.me/u/mellarslan/


----------



## Jakob

*Çankaya University Dormitory*

*Çankaya University Dormitory*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 130 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl
*ARCHITECT:* ATasarim


----------



## Jakob

*The First*

*The First*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*Click here for the video!*

*FLOORS:* 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO ARCHITECTS















































Picture taken by jackal26:


----------



## Jakob

*CavCav Center*

*CavCav Center*

http://www.designinternational.com/cavcav-center?type=all&bc=all&id=


----------



## Jakob

*Paragon Tower*

*Paragon Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 127 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Jakob

*Otokoç Plazas*

*Otokoç Plazas*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 147m
*FLOORS:* 37 fl


----------



## Jakob

*One Tower*

*One Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 184 m
*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*ARCHITECT:*



















Picture taken by jackal26:


----------



## Skywalker1994

The First'ın yüksekliği kaç olacak? 200'ü geçer mi?
Ve artık ikiz kule yapmayı bıraksınlar artık ya... YETEEER!! -.-


----------



## jackal26

^^

201 m


----------



## Jakob

*Paladyum Tower*

*Paladyum Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://paladyumbeytepe.com/

*HEIGHT:* 100 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl



















https://foursquare.com/yasinyildiz84


----------



## Jakob

*Orange House*

*Orange House*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.co...wanappln.projectview&upload_id=17906&q=ankara

*Aquapanel house changes colour at the push of a button*

Orange House is a three-storey residence constructed from steel, located on a very steep site. The site has a nice combination of urban views and of the forest surrounding the Middle East Technical University.

The building is composed of five separate rectangular volumes that are connected via glass curtain walls. The building follows a 60 x 60 cm grid structure; therefore the proportions of the volumes obey this dimensioning. These volumes are made up of aquapanels, which are cement-based materials covered with glass fibre mesh.

The aquapanels are plastered and coloured with orange plastic paint, which does not fade away even when it is subject to intense sunlight during summer. Both the outside and the inside walls of the volumes are painted in orange. Therefore, the orange colour of the outside façade continues at the inside spaces. In this building, colour has a particular dominance over the design.

Both exterior and interior spaces are designed by putting colour at the focus of attention. During the day, the building is clearly visible from far away as the result of its orange colour. At night, one may observe color changes at exterior and interior spaces in certain time periods. LED lighting equipment that is mounted to such architectural elements as façade, pools, stairs, and terrace decks is helpful in achieving such a color effect.

Basically, users can control the colours of the exterior and interior via a tablet-like panel that controls the lighting of the building. Every element of which the lighting equipment is mounted can be the subject of control. For instance, one may observe that the building, pools or stairs turn red in an instant. Or he/she may visualise colour changes in every step of the interior stairs. The client, the architect and the lighting designer worked together to achieve such effect throughout the building.


----------



## Jakob

*Ege Plaza*

*Ege Plaza*

http://www.egeplaza.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 33 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Lotus Beytepe*

*Lotus Beytepe*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Özçelik


----------



## Jakob

*Celal Aydin College North Campus*

*Celal Aydin College North Campus*

http://www.ozcelikimaj.com.tr/tur/devam_eden_projeler_detail.aspx?GRUPID=11


----------



## Jakob

*Atlantis City*

*Atlantis City*

http://atlantiscity.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 8 x 25 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul-Ankara speed railway may open in Feb*

*Istanbul-Ankara speed railway may open in Feb*

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/is...n-feb.aspx?pageID=238&nID=58132&NewsCatID=345

*The Istanbul-Ankara high-speed railway may be opened in February, Transport Minister Yıldırım says, noting the ministry’s projects worth $43 billion will be completed in six ye*










Turkey’s high-speed railway (YHT) between Istanbul and Ankara will be opened by the first months of the next year, Transport Minister Binali Yıldırım said yesterday. In addition to this, some 86 billion Turkish Liras ($43 billion) worth of transport, communication and maritime projects will be completed in five or six years, he noted.

The government plans to construct high-speed and normal railways in the 15 cities in which majority of the population lives, said Yıldırım during the ministry’s 2014 budget presentation at the Parliament’s Plan and Budget Commission.

Yıldırım stated that they had begun testing for the Istanbul-Ankara YHT. “We’ll begin the initiation of the Ankara-Istanbul YHT,” he said, adding that it may open February.

The Ankara-Istanbul YHT will also be linked to the Marmaray, Istanbul’s massive rail tunnel project that was opened on Oct. 29 and carries passengers under the Bosphorus, through the Pendik suburban train station. It enabled an uninterrupted trek from Asia to Europe. The journey between Istanbul and Ankara is expected to last three hours.

Yıldırım recalled the private sector’s involvement in railway transportation. A draft code, presented to Parliament on March 6, aimed to establish a company under the name Turkish State Railways (TCDD) Transport AŞ for train management units. Public and private legal entities and firms will be licensed to build their own railway infrastructure, become infrastructure operators on these railways and manage trains on the national railway network as well.

The minister noted that they aimed for full integration with their neighbors by railway. “The Baku-Tbilisi-Kars railway project will come into operation by the end of next year at the latest. This is a project carried out by three countries. It isn’t enough to complete it unilaterally,” Yıldırım said.

*86 bln lira-projects to be finished in 6 years*

Yıldırm stated that they anticipated the projects in the transport, communication and maritime sectors, which total 86 billion Turkish Liras, would be complete within five or six years.

He said the government made 268 billion lira investments in these three sectors in the last decade. There are currently 460 main projects, as the number reached approximately 3,900 with the sub-projects added, he said.

“The investment volume of these projects is 184.5 billion liras. As the realized part is worth 98.2 billion liras, the rest is worth 86 billion liras and is expected to be completed within five or six years,” he said.

Yıldırım noted that some projects in the transport, communication and maritime sectors worth 47 billion liras were contracted within the public-private sector partnership (PPP) model, as alternative financing. 6 billion liras of those projects are complete, he added.

Istanbul’s third bridge and third airport projects are based on PPP model.


----------



## Jakob

*PTT Stamp Museum*

*PTT Stamp Museum*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/ic-mekan/detay/ptt-pul-muzesi/2590


----------



## fezadatek

*PARKAVUNUE Fair Compleks 8X42 fl + 4X15 fl - U/C *


----------



## fezadatek

*YDA SÖĞÜTÖZÜ MIX-USE 50 Fl & 26 Fl OFİS TOWER , 3 X 42 fl RESİDANSE TOWERS U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Dolphin Office Tower*

*Dolphin Office Tower*


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Ankara*

*Sapphire Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 60 fl
*ARCHITECT:* RAM





































Pictures taken by fezadatek:


----------



## fezadatek

*ANKARA CASTLE LIFE KOMPLEKS 17X50FL U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Oran Mixuse Project*

*Oran Mixuse Project*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* PLAN

PLAN GROUP PROVIDES COMPREHENSIVE PROJECT MANAGEMENT SERVICES (DESIGN MANAGEMENT, CONSTRUCTION MANAGEMENT, AND LEAD CONSULTANCY) TO ORAN MIXUSE PROJECT. PROJECT IS LOCATED ON ONE OF THE MAIN AXES OF ANKARA, TURAN GÜNEŞ BOULEVARD WHICH IS SURROUNDED BY MIDDLE EAST TECHNICAL UNIVERSITY FOREST. ALSO LAND HAS A GREAT VIEW OF EYMIR LAKE OVER 20 M HEIGHT. THIS MIXUSE PROJECT COMBINES A RESIDENTIAL TOWER, AN EXECUTIVE RESIDENCE, A LINEAR OFFICE BLOCK AND RETAIL FUNCTIONS.


----------



## Jakob

*Next Level Ankara*

*Next Level Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.nextlevel.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 134m, 113m & 110m
*FLOORS:* 32fl, 28fl & 23 fl




















http://500px.com/photo/54705558


----------



## Jakob

*Via Green*

*Via Green*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/via-green/2989

*ARCHITECT:* Gökhan Aksoy Mimarlık

Via Green, which is located at Eskişehir Road, one of the busiest boulevards of Ankara, is aimed to be different with its spatial organization, site settlement and the design decisions on the mass.

The building draws attention with its concave shape, that turns itself towards the METU forest trying to keep away from the boulevard to provide its users a more serene environment far away from the turmoil of the city. With its concave shape the building forms a public open space that also contributes to the city. This way the users will be able to benefit from the serene environment while being in the middle of a very active city and work axis.

With the void in between the two main blocks and with the smaller ones scattered all over the blocks, the building becomes closer to human scale as well as giving its users semi-open spaces and a connection with nature.

The voids designed inside the office spaces provides a rich and spacious environment together with the modular spatial design that ensures an adequate space for its use.


----------



## Jakob

*Poligon Complex*

*Poligon Complex*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/3003


----------



## Jakob

*Incek Loft*

*Incek Loft*

http://www.dostinsaat.com/proje-detay.php?lang=en&pid=132

A versatile living complex composed of luxury housing and restaurants and shops serving for it. Entire rough construction, fine structure, decoration, landscape, electrical and mechanical works of our project whose total construction area is 271.966 m2 are being realized in the scope of our project. 





































http://www.bloomberght.com/haberler/haber/1415041-akfen-holding-finansallarini-acikladi


----------



## Jakob

*Otokoç Plazas*

*Otokoç Plazas*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 147m
*FLOORS:* 37 fl




























Picture taken by Can't touch this:


----------



## Jakob

*Arma Towers*

*Arma Towers*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* MSA Architects










Picture taken by jackal26:


----------



## Jakob

*One Tower*

*One Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 184 m
*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*ARCHITECT:*


----------



## Jakob

*Dolphin Office Tower*

*Dolphin Office Tower*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 18fl


----------



## Jakob

*Yeni Çeltek*

*Yeni Çeltek*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/yeni-celtek-merkez-binasi/3040


----------



## Jakob

*Besa Tower*

*Besa Tower*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 25 fl
*ARCHITECT:* A Tasarim


----------



## Jakob

*Çankaya University Dormitory*

*Çankaya University Dormitory*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 130 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl
*ARCHITECT:* ATasarim



















Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*Ons İncek*

*Ons İncek*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/ons-incek/3039

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 45fl, 43fl & 41fl


----------



## Jakob

*Middle East Technical University - Electro Mechanic Systems Faculty*

*Middle East Technical University - Electro Mechanic Systems Faculty*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/odtu-...-sistemler-arastirma-ve-uygulama-merkezi/3038


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Ankara*

*Sapphire Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 60 fl
*ARCHITECT:* RAM





































Pictures taken by Can't touch this:


----------



## fezadatek

*MAIDAN TOWERS & LIFE COMPLEX 60FL - 50FL U/C *


----------



## Highcliff

very good...awesome city...:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## ironalbo

very beautiful city. Thanks to turkish forumers for sharing this pics. I like it.


----------



## fezadatek

*Otokoç Plazas*
Ankara, Turkey

HEIGHT: 147m
FLOORS: 37 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Kolej-IN*

*Kolej-IN*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kolej-in-ted-ankara-koleji-mezunlari-dernegi-sosyal-tesisi/3131


----------



## Jakob

*Maidan*

*Maidan*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.maidan.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 65 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -










Picture taken by 06:


----------



## Jakob

*Lotus Plaza*

*Lotus Plaza*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*HEIGHT:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Tektonika Architects







































*Sales Office*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/lotus-konutlari-satis-ofisi/3117


----------



## Jakob

*METU Technocity Met Campus Innovation Building*

*METU Technocity Met Campus Innovation Building*

*ARCHITECT:* ozer/unger


----------



## Jakob

*Next Level Ankara*

*Next Level Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.nextlevel.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 134m, 113m & 110m
*FLOORS:* 32fl, 28fl & 23 fl




















http://500px.com/photo/54705558


















Pictures taken by Can't touch this:


----------



## Jakob

*Neorama*

*Neorama*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 28 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Besa Tower*

*Besa Tower*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 25 fl
*ARCHITECT:* A Tasarim



















http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr630/06mali_skyline41460.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Otokoç Plazas*

*Otokoç Plazas*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 147m
*FLOORS:* 37 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Dolphin Office Tower*

*Dolphin Office Tower*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 18fl


----------



## Jakob

*Nova Tower*

*Nova Tower*

http://nova-tower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 140 m
*FLOORS:* 42 fl


----------



## Skywalker1994

şu Nova Tower Ankara'nın "My Towerland"ı oldu... feci iğrenç :wallbash: Mimar Ağaoğlu mu?


----------



## Skywalker1994

*One Tower*


----------



## Jakob

*Uptown İncek*

*Uptown İncek*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 130 m
*FLOORS:* 36 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Lejant Architects












Pictures taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*Tim Towers*

*Tim Towers*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.timtowers.com.tr

*HEIGHT:* 142 m
*FLOORS:* 51 fl














































Pictures taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*Incek Loft*

*Incek Loft*

http://www.dostinsaat.com/proje-detay.php?lang=en&pid=132

A versatile living complex composed of luxury housing and restaurants and shops serving for it. Entire rough construction, fine structure, decoration, landscape, electrical and mechanical works of our project whose total construction area is 271.966 m2 are being realized in the scope of our project. 





































Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Ankara*

*Sapphire Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 60 fl
*ARCHITECT:* RAM


----------



## fezadatek

*YDA BATIKENT LIFE COMPLEX CİTY -PRO*


----------



## fezadatek

*Otokoç Plazas
Ankara, Turkey
*
HEIGHT: 147m
FLOORS: 37 fl


----------



## fezadatek

*İNCEK İNLİNE ROUTE -50FL- U/C*





http://s658.photobucket.com/user/fe...83_6966118878477441695_n_zpscf2bfc2d.jpg.html


----------



## fezadatek

NUHOGLU CONS. CUKURAMBAR TOWERS 45-FL&23 FL
http://www.nuhogluinsaat.com.tr/projeler.asp?id=152


----------



## fezadatek

PARK MOZAİK LİFE COMPLEX U-C
http://www.mesagrup.com/tr/proje/park-mozaik


----------



## fezadatek

*MESA KOZA TOWER 40 FL -U/C*
http://www.mesagrup.com/tr/proje/mesa-koza-projesi


^^:cheers:


----------



## fezadatek

PALLADYUM BEYTEPE TOWER -32 FL-110M U/C


----------



## Jakob

*Pylon Tower*

*Pylon Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.pylon.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 33 fl














































Picture taken by sr87:


----------



## Jakob

*Otokoç Plazas*

*Otokoç Plazas*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 147m
*FLOORS:* 37 fl




























Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Esenboğa International Airport*

*Esenboğa International Airport*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/esenboga-havalimani/3274


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Ankara*

*Sapphire Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 60 fl
*ARCHITECT:* RAM


----------



## Jakob

*West Gate*

*West Gate *

http://www.westgate.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 33fl


----------



## Jakob

*Otonomi*

*Otonomi*

http://www.otonomi.com.tr/en/

OTONOMİ brings those who set out with a passion for cars in a prestigious, strategic and special place. This huge investment that will take place on Ozal Boulevard in the distance of 3 km from Ankara Esenboga Airport is poised to be a favorite of those who want to build the future today by its location integrated with the subway line planned to be completed, being surrounded by Special Project Area (OPA) to be developed as Ankara Trade Area and by the close proximity to Yildirim Beyazit University campus planned to be built.
There is a life in OTONOMİ

OTONOMİ is an auto Centre with everything about the world of cars such as auto showrooms, business and commercial areas, auto plaza, auto test circuit and auto service areas...

OTONOMİ is a wellness Centre with areas reflecting the miniature summary of the city such as residences, shopping mall, cafe - restaurants, hotels, public areas, mosques, petrol stations...

OTONOMİ is a Centre of gravity with work force that it will create, the synergy that it will form, added value that it will provide for the economy and the prestige that it will provide. 















































Otonomi Ankara von otonomiankara auf Flickr


Otonomi Ankara von otonomiankara auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Besa Tower*

*Besa Tower*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 25 fl
*ARCHITECT:* A Tasarim



















Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*Republic of Turkey Ministry of Health Building*

*Republic of Turkey Ministry of Health Building*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.co...wanappln.projectview&upload_id=24126&q=turkey

*Healthy workspace for health professionals*

NKY reveals design for new Ministry of Health Headquarters in Ankara, Turkey 

The new office building for the Turkish Ministry of Health is planned in Bilkent, Ankara and shares a limited land area with Atatürk Hospital and the Integrated Health Campus. The linear double corridor scheme of the existing public buildings have been developed into a curvilinear scheme to overcome the problem of fitting into the limited site.

Consequently, maximum use of facades for the offices with a 360-degree scenery is maintained. The layout is achieved by planning vertical blocks of functional units in the program, side by side in a curvilinear form. Blocks that gradually rise up in cascade forms provide an elegant silhouette for the massive bulk of the compact buildings.

Functional continuity is achieved by the main circulation ring which serves together with main entrance lobby to connect all program units including the Ministry Block. The piazza in the centre of this ring creates a peaceful social space with its Seljukid pattern 'connecting yesterday with tomorrow'.

The effect of sunlight throughout the façade is controlled by vertical elements in the exterior envelope. Moreover, façade design contributes to the buildings energy performance and sustainable comfort properties.


----------



## Jakob

*Türk Telekom Tower*

*Türk Telekom Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 33
*HEIGHT:* 192 m
*ARCHITECT:* METTA

Türk Telekom is planning to build Ankara's tallest tower.





























Pictures taken by Can't touch this:


----------



## Jakob

*Inline Route*

*Inline Route*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.inlineincek.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 50 fl


----------



## Jakob

*ANKARA HIGH SPEED TRAIN CENTRAL STATION*

*ANKARA HIGH SPEED TRAIN CENTRAL STATION*

*ARCHITECT:* Kolin

The project to be realized in Ankara through Build-Operate-Transfer model, will be the largest high speed train station of Turkey. The project, designed for the current commuter train, freight train and conventional train transportation services through High Speed Train operation, is planned to provide service for 20,000 passengers at the first stage and 50,000 passengers in near future on daily basis. The Train Station Building with a total floor area of 35,000 m2 is situated on a total area of 70,000 m2. The Train Station Building has 6 floors in total, including 3 underground and 3 aboveground floors, and a total area of 172,985 m2 including ticket hall, platform floors, shopping areas, food court, office areas and the hotel floor. There are 3 platforms at a length of 450 m and a width of 11 m, and an indoor car park with a capacity of 1,480 cars. Implementation projects, civil, mechanical, electrical, electronic works, safety works, fixtures and furniture materials, project approvals and erections as per the project will be provided in scope of the work. Ankara High Speed Train Station will also be connected to the current train station and will have an operational period of 20 years. Kolin Construction is both a member of the investor group and among prime contractors of the project. 







































> *Expansion of high-speed rail network boosts station construction *
> 
> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/ex...tion-.aspx?pageID=238&nID=70563&NewsCatID=341
> 
> Turkey’s sprawling high-speed railway network will also boost train station construction across the country, as a total of 21 new stations are planned at routes through which trains pass.
> 
> With the opening of the high-speed railway line between Ankara and Istanbul – Turkey’s two most populous cities – the railways are hoped to emerge as favorable transportation alternatives, regaining a title they had lost to land road transportation dozens of years ago.
> 
> As the number of passengers carried on high-speed railway lines is expected to skyrocket to 79 million by 2016, the government is planning to ramp up the number of stations that could meet this mounting demand.
> 
> At the first stage, stations at Ankara, Eskişehir, Bilecik, Bozöyük, Sapanca, Arifiye and Pamukova are planned to be renewed to meet initial demand.
> 
> In the upcoming period, new stations at Istanbul’s Sabiha Gökçen airport and Söğütlüçeşme will be linked to the existing lines.
> 
> Turkey’s long-awaited high-speed railway line between the capital, Ankara, and the financial capital of Istanbul was inaugurated at a large ceremony on July 25.
> 
> Three lines at Ankara-Eskişehir, Ankara-Konya and Konya-Eskişehir are already operating. And with the completion of three more new routes between Bilecik-Bursa, Ankara-Sivas and Ankara-İzmir, a total of 11 provinces will be linked with each other through high-speed trains.
> 
> The station in Ankara, the construction of which is planned to be finished by 2016, comes particularly to the fore with its modernized design plan.
> 
> The city has been designated as the capital of high-speed railway networks, with around 30 million passengers expected to travel via Ankara.
> 
> The Ankara station is planned to serve 20,000 passengers at first and its capacity is expected to be raised to 50,000 in the near future. It will have six railway lines to load and unload passengers and freights and will have three 400-meter-long new passenger platforms.
> 
> The station is planned to be connected with three subway lines in the city and to Esenboğa Airport.
> The new stations will not only be bigger to accommodate soaring demand, they will also be more sensitive of the passengers’ needs, said officials from the Turkish state railways authority, TCDD.
> 
> They said the station buildings will house many sections allocated for passengers’ different needs.
> The TCDD is also planning for lifts and platforms to facilitate disabled passengers’ access to the stations.


----------



## fezadatek

*West Gate* 

http://www.westgate.com.tr/

HEIGHT: - 
FLOORS: 33fl


----------



## fezadatek

*Incek Loft*

http://www.dostinsaat.com/proje-deta...ang=en&pid=132

A versatile living complex composed of luxury housing and restaurants and shops serving for it. Entire rough construction, fine structure, decoration, landscape, electrical and mechanical works of our project whose total construction area is 271.966 m2 are being realized in the scope of our project.


----------



## xanterra

Atlantis e cok benziyor


Edit: oh it is the International Forum...This project reminded me of this one, also in Ankara
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1219783&page=3


----------



## fezadatek

*One Tower
Ankara, Turkey*

HEIGHT: 184 m
FLOORS: 48 fl
ARCHITECT:


----------



## fezadatek

*Sinpaş ALTINORAN Life komplex *


----------



## fezadatek

*ELYA MALL&TOWER 42 FL /146m- U/C*

http://elyagroup.com/projects/detail/1


----------



## fezadatek

*BESA KROS TOWERS *- 48 FL&38 FL - PRO
http://www.besagrup.com.tr/work-category/planlama-asamasindaki-projeler/


----------



## fezadatek

*SMK TOWER* 32FL-127m - PRO


----------



## fezadatek

MAHALL ANKARA LİFE COMPLEX - U/C


----------



## fezadatek

ATABİLGE AKA TOWERS 7X35FL

http://www.atabilgeaka.com/


----------



## jackal26

sky tower-150m - prep


----------



## Jakob

*Yildiz Tower*

*Yildiz Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://yildizkule.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 33 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Garanti Bank Building*

*Garanti Bank Building*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/garanti-bankasi-hizmet-binasi/3575


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Ankara*

*Sapphire Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 60 fl
*ARCHITECT:* RAM





































Pictures taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*One Tower*

*One Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 184 m
*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















Picture taken by jackal26:


----------



## Jakob

*Next Level Ankara*

*Next Level Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.nextlevel.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 134m, 113m & 110m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl, 28 fl & 23 fl




















Pictures taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Otokoç Plazas*

*Otokoç Plazas*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 147m
*FLOORS:* 37 fl



















Pictures taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Elya Royal Tower*

*Elya Royal Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://elyagroup.com/projects/detail/1

*HEIGHT:* 146m 
*FLOORS:* 42 fl



















http://elyagroup.com/projects/detail/1


----------



## Jakob

*MM Office*

*MM Office*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/mm-ofisi/3449


----------



## Jakob

*Melek İpek Girls Dormitory*

*Melek İpek Girls Dormitory*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/melek-ipek-kiz-ogrenci-yurdu/2765


----------



## SeMiX

Many new and beautiful projects for Ankara!


----------



## Jakob

*Mahall Ankara*

*Mahall Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.mahallankara.com/

Located on the strongest developing axis of Ankara, Eskişehir Highway, Mahall Ankara stands out with its continuous increase in investment value combining work, life, shopping and entertainment features. With a land area of 40,628 m², the Project’s total construction area is 283,700 m².

The Project consists of a two 24-floor towers with 246 residences featuring 2+1, 3+1, 4+1 layouts, City Suites offering effective solutions in small areas, a 19-floor office tower with 140 units, a horizontal office building with 86 units, a 4-star hotel, 42 shops, cafes, restaurants featuring elite brands and social areas.




























http://www.mahallankara.com/santiye/index.html


----------



## Jakob

*Yaşam Tower*

*Yaşam Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.yasamkule.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Yenimahalle Public Library*

*Yenimahalle Public Library*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/yenimahalle-ilce-halk-kutuphanesi/3703


----------



## Jakob

*Historical City Restorations*

*Historical City Restorations*
*Ankara, Turkey*

Pictures taken by jackal26:


----------



## erbse

^ Are these really renovations? They look like new buildings, lost all the patina and charme somehow. :colbert:


----------



## Jakob

^^ Maybe some few building are newly added, which about I do not know. But these are renovation works that take place in the old town as well as with buildings around Ulus Square.

Btw Erbse, I would have been surprise to read a positive comment from you.


----------



## Jakob

*Besa Tower*

*Besa Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 25 fl
*ARCHITECT:* A Tasarim


----------



## Kazai_Ishimura

Ankara has nice skyscraper projects.


----------



## fezadatek

*PETLAS Tyres company center* 27 fl


----------



## Android2000

fezadatek said:


> *KUZU EFFECT TOWER&LİFE COMPLEX 50 FL - U/C EİGHT=?*


Really nice projects. In the last picture the similarity with a some places around metro Vancouver is striking.


----------



## fezadatek

*Sapphire Ankara
Ankara, Turkey

HEIGHT: -
FLOORS: 60 fl
ARCHITECT: RAM*


----------



## fezadatek

*YILDIZ TOWERS 32 FL&22 FL U/C* 

http://www.fundagrup.com/projelerimiz/


----------



## fezadatek

*KUMRU ANKARA 33 FL U/C*
http://www.kumruankara.com/


----------



## fezadatek

*NEXUS OFİS TOWER 33 FL PRO*


----------



## fezadatek

*SÖĞÜTÖZÜ LİFE KOMPLEKS&OFİS TOWERS 1X50 FL, 3X30 FL, 3X42 FL U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*METRO MALL LİFE COMPLEX&SHOPİNG CENTER U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*1071 ANKARA 1X35 FL, 1X30FL,1X25 FL U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*Otokoç Plazas
Ankara, Turkey

HEIGHT: 147m
FLOORS: 37 fl
ARCHITECT: -*


----------



## fezadatek

*One Tower
Ankara, Turkey

http://onetower.com.tr/

HEIGHT: 184 m
FLOORS: 48 fl
ARCHITECT: -*


----------



## fezadatek

*ANKARA HIGH SPEED TRAIN CENTRAL STATION*


----------



## upsky2000

West Gate Residence teslimatları başlamış. Tapu verilmeye başlandı mı onu merak ettim?? 

Oturum ve çarşı açılışı ne zaman olacak? 

Avmde hangi firmalar olacak?


----------



## upsky2000

Bağlıca Ozan City'den 2+1 almayı düşünüyoruz. Ne dersiniz sizce proje prim yapar mı? Fiyat 215.000 + tapu. 
İnşaat firmasını bilen arkadaş varsa yazsın İnşaat firması zamanında bu işi bitirebilir mi? 

Bir tereddüdüm daha var. Proje 1+1 ve 2+1 ağırlıklı. Acaba buraları ne tarz insanlar tercih eder? Aileler oturur mu? Açıkçası garsoniyer olmasından korkuyorum... Biz ailecek oturmayı planlıyoruz.


----------



## upsky2000

Yda inşaatın Söğütözü eski çelik kafesin orada yapacağı isminin 'Sapphire Ankara' olacağı söylenen projeyle ilgili gelişme var mı?


----------



## upsky2000

Arkadaşlar Yaşamkentte son durum nedir bilen var mı? 
-West Gate Residence teslimatları başlamış. Tapu verilmeye başlandı mı onu merak ettim?? 
-Smk Tower'ın durumu nedir? Devlet dairesine kiraya verilebilir diyorlardı.. 
-Elmarda değişikik yok sanırım proje devam... 
-Elya Center inşaatı başladı ama satış ofisi açılmadı. Ve en son önünden geçerken farkettim projenin tüm görselleri karartılmış. Elya yazan bütün yazılar kapatılmış. Sanırım proje ya da kullanım amacında değişiklik var. Bilgisi olan var mı? 
-Kule evo ne durumda? Teslim edildi mi?


----------



## erbse

Stick to English in this part of the forum, please! Thank you. 

The train station looks pretty oversized. Does it come with a huge shopping mall or what?


----------



## fezadatek

*REGNUM SKY TOWER 32FL 150M U/C*


----------



## fezadatek

*MARİNA TOWERS 1X45FL & 2X40 FL U/C & SİNPAŞ ALTINORAN LİFE COMPLEX*
http://marinaankara.com/#galeri


----------



## Jakob

*Yildirim Tower*

*Yildirim Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://yildirimkule.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 34 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Ankara*

*Sapphire Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 44 fl

https://www.facebook.com/ARTE-MAKET-1591911527710746/photos_stream?tab=photos_stream









https://www.facebook.com/ARTE-MAKET-1591911527710746/photos_stream?tab=photos_stream









https://www.facebook.com/ARTE-MAKET-1591911527710746/photos_stream?tab=photos_stream









https://www.facebook.com/ARTE-MAKET-1591911527710746/photos_stream?tab=photos_stream









Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*Yıldız Towers*

*Yıldız Towers*
*Ankara,Turkey*

http://www.fundagrup.com/projelerimiz

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl & 22 fl




























Picture taken by jackal26:


----------



## Jakob

*Mahal Ankara*

*Mahal Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.mahallankara.com/



















Picture taken by mnemonist:


----------



## Jakob

*1071 Ankara*

*1071 Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.1071ankara.com

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 34fl, 2 x 27fl 










http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr744/murat0911_image.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Pasifik EGO*

*Pasifik EGO*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.pasifikinsaat.com.tr/en/home

*HEIGHT:* 342m
*FLOORS:* 78 fl

EGO land project will be brought into life in the largest land of Ankara's city center with 125 acres. The project to rise in one plot with nearly 750 thousand square meters of merchantable and leasable area will be Turkey's largest mixed-use project.

EGO land project that will bring a worldwide perspective to real estate sector in Turkey by means of its concept and size will also host the first 'landmark' building of Turkey to be known all around the world. Six-use mixed project is designed as a city project in which all needs are resolved. This project to serve as a model in Turkey will offer privileges to its clients with innovative methods and details as well as breaking new grounds in many terms in Ankara.


----------



## Jakob

*Dolphin Office Tower*

*Dolphin Office Tower*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 18fl










Picture taken by Triple C:









Picture taken by Triple C:









Picture taken by Triple C:


----------



## Jakob

*Sogutozu Residences*

*Sogutozu Residences*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 50 fl, 30 fl, 41 x 3 fl 










Picture taken by Emre Baba:


----------



## Jakob

*PETLAS Headquarters*

*PETLAS Headquarters*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl

http://www.3dce.com.tr/portfolio/3d-dis-cephe/ako/









Picture taken by fezadatek:


----------



## Jakob

*Kuzu Effect*

*Kuzu Effect *
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.kuzueffect.com/galeri

*HEIGHT:* 186m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl




























Picture taken by Can't touch this:


----------



## Jakob

*İncek Vista*

*İncek Vista*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Gökhan Aksoy



















Picture taken by fezadatek:


----------



## Jakob

*Cubes Ankara*

*Cubes Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 50 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Lejant



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Mesa Koza 66*

*Mesa Koza 66*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.mesakoza66.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 44 fl




























Picture taken by System_Halted:









Picture taken by System_Halted:


----------



## Jakob

*Sky Tower*

*Sky Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://regnumskytower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 127 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl










Source









Source









Source


----------



## Jakob

*Elmar Towers*

*Elmar Towers *
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.elmartowers.com

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 47 fl & 37 fl 



















http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr755/yigit_karaoglan_DSCN4712.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Atakule Observation Tower Rehabilitation*

*Atakule Observation Tower Rehabilitation*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.arkitera.com/haber/23204/atakule-yeni-yuzuyle-karsinizda




























http://www.ozkainsaat.com.tr/Projeler/atakule-alisveris-merkezi-yenileme-insaati


----------



## Jakob

*Marina Ankara*

*Marina Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://marinaankara.com

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl, 2 x 38 fl



















http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr756/alp_numan_15085707_1184837704897231_3220734461.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Sogutozu Residences*

*Sogutozu Residences*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 50 fl, 30 fl, 41 x 3 fl 










Picture taken by jsbon17:


----------



## fezadatek

*PETLAS Headquarters
Ankara, Turkey

HEIGHT: -
FLOORS: 29 fl*


----------



## fezadatek

Marina Ankara
Ankara, Turkey

http://marinaankara.com

HEIGHT: -
FLOORS: 45 fl, 2 x 38 fl


----------



## fezadatek

*1071 Ankara
Ankara, Turkey

http://www.1071ankara.com

HEIGHT: -
FLOORS: 34fl, 2 x 27fl *


----------



## fezadatek

*ELMAR TOWERS 47 FL&37 FL U/C 180m&143m*


----------



## fezadatek

*EGE VADİSİ U/C 50 FL 190 M *


----------



## fezadatek

*ELYA CENTER U/C 46 FL 210M*


----------



## Jakob

*İncek Prestij*

*İncek Prestij*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.incekprestij.com/

*HEIGHT:* 150m
*FLOORS:* 45 fl










Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*Mahall Çukurkumbar*

*Mahall Çukurkumbar*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 38 fl, 36 fl & 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Korucuoglu




























http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr765/murat0911_20170318_131000986_iOS.jpg


----------



## Levifajri

NICE


----------



## Jakob

*Pasifik EGO*

*Pasifik EGO*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.pasifikinsaat.com.tr/en/home

*HEIGHT:* 342m
*FLOORS:* 78 fl

EGO land project will be brought into life in the largest land of Ankara's city center with 125 acres. The project to rise in one plot with nearly 750 thousand square meters of merchantable and leasable area will be Turkey's largest mixed-use project.

EGO land project that will bring a worldwide perspective to real estate sector in Turkey by means of its concept and size will also host the first 'landmark' building of Turkey to be known all around the world. Six-use mixed project is designed as a city project in which all needs are resolved. This project to serve as a model in Turkey will offer privileges to its clients with innovative methods and details as well as breaking new grounds in many terms in Ankara.




























Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*İncek Vista*

*İncek Vista*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Gökhan Aksoy



















Picture taken by fezadatek:


----------



## fezadatek

*EGE VADİSİ U/C 50 FL 190 M*


----------



## fezadatek

*Kuzu Effect 
Ankara, Turkey

http://www.kuzueffect.com/galeri

HEIGHT: 186m
FLOORS: 46 fl
*


----------



## Jakob

*Mesa Koza 66*

*Mesa Koza 66*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.mesakoza66.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 44 fl










Picture taken by Triple C:


----------



## fezadatek

*NORTHLAND ANKARA 40 FL U/C*
http://northlandankara.com/


*
TELESES ÇAYYOLU LİFE COMPLEX 46 FL, 27FL, 25FL,22FL U/C*
https://www.teleses.com.tr/single-post/2016/08/09/This-is-the-title-of-your-post


----------



## Jakob

*Tim Towers*

*Tim Towers*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.timtowers.com.tr

*HEIGHT:* 142 m
*FLOORS:* 51 fl










Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*Eryaman Stadium*

*Eryaman Stadium*
*Ankara, Turkey*




























https://twitter.com/ankaragim/status/853890103537786880


----------



## Jakob

*Cubes Ankara*

*Cubes Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 50 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Lejant



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*YDA Center*

*YDA Center*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 60 fl



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Kuzu Effect*

*Kuzu Effect *
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.kuzueffect.com/galeri

*HEIGHT:* 186m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Maidan Ofis*

*Maidan Ofis*
*Ankara, Turkey*

www.maidan.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 3 x 16 fl



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Republic of Turkey Information and Communication Technologies Authority*

*Republic of Turkey Information and Communication Technologies Authority*
*Ankara, Turkey*

https://www.btk.gov.tr/










Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Merkez Ankara*

*Merkez Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.pasifikinsaat.com.tr/en/home

*HEIGHT:* 342m
*FLOORS:* 78 fl




























Picture taken by Swagy:


----------



## Jakob

*1071 Ankara*

*1071 Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.1071ankara.com

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 34fl & 2 x 27fl 










Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Mahall Çukurkumbar*

*Mahall Çukurkumbar*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 38 fl, 36 fl & 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Kale Ofis*

*Kale Ofis*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://kaleofis.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 108m
*FLOORS:* 23 fl










Picture taken by Swagy:


----------



## Jakob

*YDA Center*

*YDA Center*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 60 fl



















Picture taken by Influence:









Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*West Gate*

*West Gate*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.westgate.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 3 x 33 fl










Picture taken by mitenka:


----------



## Jakob

*Yıldız Towers*

*Yıldız Towers*
*Ankara,Turkey*

http://www.fundagrup.com/projelerimiz

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl & 22 fl



















Picture taken by Emre Baba:


----------



## Jakob

*Ankalife Modern*

*Ankalife Modern*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 37 fl & 4 x 32 fl 



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Nexus Tower*

*Nexus Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 35 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Korucuoglu Architects










Source: https://ibb.co/hbSPYb


----------



## Jakob

*YDA Sogutozu*

*YDA Sogutozu*
*Ankara, Turkey*

www.ydasogutozu.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 3 x 41 fl & 2 x 30 fl



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Togo Towers*

*Togo Towers*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://togokuleleri.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl x 2 



















Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*Atakule Observation Tower Rehabilitation*

*Atakule Observation Tower Rehabilitation*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.arkitera.com/haber/23204/atakule-yeni-yuzuyle-karsinizda




























Picture taken by AUygur06:









Picture taken by AUygur06:


----------



## Jakob

*Koordinat Çayyolu*

*Koordinat Çayyolu*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://koordinatcayyolu.com.tr/










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=991


----------



## Jakob

*Cubes Ankara*

*Cubes Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.cubesankara.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 50 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Lejant




























Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*PETLAS Headquarters*

*PETLAS Headquarters*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Korucuoglu Architects










Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*General Directorate of State Hydraulic Works*

*General Directorate of State Hydraulic Works*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://en.dsi.gov.tr/

*FLOORS:* 12 fl
*ARCHITECT:* UZ Architects



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Eryaman Stadium*

*Eryaman Stadium*
*Ankara, Turkey*



















http://www.bik.gov.tr/ankara-futbolunun-yeni-yuzu-yukseliyor/


----------



## Jakob

*Kalyon ASF*

*Kalyon ASF*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl
*ARCHITECT: * Emre Arolat




























Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*VIP Tower*

*VIP Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.viptower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -










Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Bellis Tower*

*Bellis Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.belliskule.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -










Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*YDA Center*

*YDA Center*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.ydacenter.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 167m
*FLOORS:* 40 fl



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Yaşamkent*

*Yaşamkent *
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 35 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Korucuoğlu Architects










Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Merkez Ankara*

*Merkez Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.pasifikinsaat.com.tr/en/home

*HEIGHT:* 342m
*FLOORS:* 78 fl




























Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Gamador Bulvar*

*Gamador Bulvar*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://gamador.markamhosting.com/tr

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Koordinat Çayyolu*

*Koordinat Çayyolu*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://koordinatcayyolu.com.tr/










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=991


----------



## Jakob

*Kalyon ASF*

*Kalyon ASF*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl
*ARCHITECT: * Emre Arolat




























Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*YDA Sogutozu*

*YDA Sogutozu*
*Ankara, Turkey*

www.ydasogutozu.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 3 x 41 fl & 2 x 30 fl



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*1071 Ankara*

*1071 Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.1071ankara.com

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 34fl & 2 x 27fl 










Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*ODTÜ Teknokent Innovation Center*

*ODTÜ Teknokent Innovation Center*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.odtuteknokent.com.tr/










Picture taken by Influence:









Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Mahall Çukurkumbar*

*Mahall Çukurkumbar*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 38 fl, 36 fl & 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -




















Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*Togo Towers*

*Togo Towers*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://togokuleleri.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl x 2 



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*PETLAS Headquarters*

*PETLAS Headquarters*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Korucuoglu Architects










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Besa Tower*

*Besa Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 25 fl
*ARCHITECT:* A Tasarim



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Turkish Metal Union Headquarters*

*Turkish Metal Union Headquarters *
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 42.90m
*FLOORS:* 8 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Orcun Köken



















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/150883961_4UmTJxG4muYudmknwBMI562fnNBsCVaYsJNnBpvOsgY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Yıldız Towers*

*Yıldız Towers*
*Ankara,Turkey*

http://www.fundagrup.com/projelerimiz

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl & 22 fl



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Asce Kanyon*

*Asce Kanyon*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://asce.com.tr/asce-kanyon.html

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -










Picture taken by fezadatek:


----------



## Jakob

*Eryaman Stadium*

*Eryaman Stadium*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*CAPACITY:* 20.000 



















http://www.ankaraninsporu.com/


----------



## Jakob

*Teknopark Ankara*

*Teknopark Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/8871/teknopark-ankara









http://www.arkitera.com/proje/8871/teknopark-ankara









http://www.arkitera.com/proje/8871/teknopark-ankara


----------



## Jakob

*Atakule Observation Tower Rehabilitation*

*Atakule Observation Tower Rehabilitation*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.arkitera.com/haber/23204/atakule-yeni-yuzuyle-karsinizda



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*312 Vista*

*312 Vista*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://312vista.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Merkez Ankara*

*Merkez Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.pasifikinsaat.com.tr/en/home

*HEIGHT:* 342m
*FLOORS:* 78 fl




























http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1187


----------



## Jakob

*Kalyon ASF*

*Kalyon ASF*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl
*ARCHITECT: * Emre Arolat




























Pictue taken by Zenru:


----------



## Jakob

*Kuzu Effect*

*Kuzu Effect *
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.kuzueffect.com/galeri

*HEIGHT:* 186m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl



















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERjapvBj9_A&feature=youtu.be









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERjapvBj9_A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jakob

*Togo Towers*

*Togo Towers*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://togokuleleri.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl x 2 



















Picture taken by Trend_is_Friend:


----------



## Jakob

*Nexus Tower*

*Nexus Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 35 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Korucuoglu Architects



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Cubes Ankara*

*Cubes Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.cubesankara.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl & 22 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Lejant



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Kale Ofis*

*Kale Ofis*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://kaleofis.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 108m
*FLOORS:* 23 fl



















Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*Yıldız Towers*

*Yıldız Towers*
*Ankara,Turkey*

http://www.fundagrup.com/projelerimiz

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl & 22 fl



















Picture taken by srknpower:


----------



## Jakob

*Eti Mine Works Headquarters*

*Eti Mine Works Headquarters*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 25 fl










Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## fezadatek

*Togo Towers
Ankara, Turkey
*
http://togokuleleri.com/

HEIGHT: -
FLOORS: 32 fl x 2


----------



## fezadatek

*ELMAR TOWERS 47 FL&37 FL U/C 180m&143m -ELYA CENTER 45 FL 210 M*


----------



## fezadatek

*SANTRA ANKARA 47fl, 29fl, 24 fl, 22 fl*










]


----------



## fezadatek

*İNCEK VİSTA 37 fl *


----------



## Jakob

*Koordinat Çayyolu*

*Koordinat Çayyolu*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://koordinatcayyolu.com.tr/










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=991


----------



## Jakob

*Turkish Metal Union Headquarters*

*Turkish Metal Union Headquarters *
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 42.90m
*FLOORS:* 8 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Orcun Köken



















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/356849143_AdnCkvCkWc_yyw5rAJjogZwnniREtg7pQWv9qso2YWI.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Marina Ankara*

*Marina Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://marinaankara.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl & 2 x 38 fl




























Picture taken by fezadatek:


----------



## Jakob

*Maidan Ofis*

*Maidan Ofis*
*Ankara, Turkey*

www.maidan.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 3 x 16 fl



















Pictures taken by tzkprn:


----------



## fezadatek

*Akadia Modern 3x37&3x33 Fl U/C
*


----------



## Jakob

*Atakule Observation Tower Rehabilitation*

*Atakule Observation Tower Rehabilitation*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.arkitera.com/haber/23204/atakule-yeni-yuzuyle-karsinizda



















Picture taken by RickSanchez:


----------



## Jakob

*General Directorate of State Hydraulic Works*

*General Directorate of State Hydraulic Works*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://en.dsi.gov.tr/

*FLOORS:* 12 fl
*ARCHITECT:* UZ Architects



















Picture taken by Trend_is_Friend:


----------



## Jakob

*YDA Center*

*YDA Center*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.ydacenter.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 167m
*FLOORS:* 40 fl




























Picture taken by Onur Taner:


----------



## Jakob

*Kalyon ASF*

*Kalyon ASF*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl
*ARCHITECT: * Emre Arolat




























Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Merkez Ankara*

*Merkez Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://merkezankara.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 60 fl - 38 fl





































Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Togo Towers*

*Togo Towers*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://togokuleleri.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl x 2 










Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Koordinat Çayyolu*

*Koordinat Çayyolu*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://koordinatcayyolu.com.tr/










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/en-US/air-views-of-the-projects?id=991


----------



## Jakob

*Marina Ankara*

*Marina Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://marinaankara.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl & 2 x 38 fl










www.**********


----------



## Jakob

*Turkish Metal Union Headquarters*

*Turkish Metal Union Headquarters *
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 42.90m
*FLOORS:* 8 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Orcun Köken



















Picture taken by RickSanchez:


----------



## Jakob

*Eryaman Stadium*

*Eryaman Stadium*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*CAPACITY:* 20.000 



















https://www.aa.com.tr/tr/pg/foto-gal...ciyor/0/729854


----------



## Jakob

*Corner Plaza*

*Corner Plaza*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 36 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Demay Architects



















Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob

*Eti Mine Works Headquarters*

*Eti Mine Works Headquarters*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 25 fl










Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob

*TEV Office Building*

*TEV Office Building*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Gökhan Aksoy Architects










http://www.arkitera.com/proje/10292/tev-ofis-binasi


----------



## Jakob

*1071 Ankara*

*1071 Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.1071ankara.com

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 34fl & 2 x 27fl 










https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...rbyNEGe-IlJL7TAiocDmG7XJ9Rw7P0cyA2EwkxXaM.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*ODTÜ Teknokent Innovation Center*

*ODTÜ Teknokent Innovation Center*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.odtuteknokent.com.tr/










http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/odtu-teknokent-bilim-yapisi/11059









http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/odtu-teknokent-bilim-yapisi/11059









http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/odtu-teknokent-bilim-yapisi/11059









http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/odtu-teknokent-bilim-yapisi/11059









http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/odtu-teknokent-bilim-yapisi/11059


----------



## Jakob

*Kumru Ankara*

*Kumru Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.kumruankara.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 33 fl










http://www.arkitera.com/proje/kumru-ankara/









http://www.arkitera.com/proje/kumru-ankara/


----------



## AlexeiSmirnoff

Very modern city.


----------



## Jakob

*Elmar Towers *
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.elmartowers.com

*HEIGHT:* 177m 
*FLOORS:* 47 fl & 37 fl 










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN3NFRkUaK4









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN3NFRkUaK4


----------



## Jakob

*New American Embassy*

*New American Embassy *
*Ankara, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* BL Harbert International










Picture taken by Trend_is_Friend:


----------



## MikeVegas

It sure has come a long ways from the times I visited back in the 80's.


----------



## Jakob

*Başkent Emlak Konutları*

*Başkent Emlak Konutları*
*Ankara, Turkey*

https://www.baskentemlakkonutlari.com/










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1197









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1197


----------



## Jakob

*New Headquarters of the National Intelligence Organization (MIT)*

*New Headquarters of the National Intelligence Organization (MIT)*
*Ankara, Turkey*

https://www.aa.com.tr/tr/pg/foto-galeri/mitin-yeni-binasi-kale-hizmete-aciliyor#









https://www.aa.com.tr/tr/pg/foto-galeri/mitin-yeni-binasi-kale-hizmete-aciliyor#









https://www.aa.com.tr/tr/pg/foto-galeri/mitin-yeni-binasi-kale-hizmete-aciliyor#









https://www.aa.com.tr/tr/pg/foto-galeri/mitin-yeni-binasi-kale-hizmete-aciliyor#


----------



## offline

Sukent Beytepe 35 fl x 6 - 120m x 6





Sukent Beytepe 'modern yapılar,doğal yaşam'


Sukent Beytepe 'modern yapılar,doğal yaşam'




sukentbeytepe.com


----------



## Jakob

*Veb Tower
Ankara, Turkey

HEIGHT:* 122m
*FLOORS:* 36 fl
*HOMEPAGE:* Anasayfa | Vebtower - İncek



















Source


----------



## offline

Merkez Ankara 














__





Emlak Konut


Emlak Konut GYO




www.emlakkonut.com.tr


----------



## offline

Balgat Office Tower 45 fl





















Berat Can said:


> Fotoyu dün çektim
> View attachment 602084
> View attachment 602086
> View attachment 602084
> View attachment 602086


----------



## offline

TED College Performing Arts Center









TED Ankara Koleji Sahne Sanatları Gösteri Merkezi - Arkitera


TED Ankara Koleji yerleşkesinde bulunan gösteri merkezi Uygur Mimarlık tarafından tasarlandı ve 2020 yılında inşa edildi.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

Cubes Ankara, 32-22fl























__





CUBES ANKARA


Vakıf GYO




www.cubesankara.com.tr


----------



## offline

Balgat Office Tower 45 fl



















by jackal26


----------



## offline

Mesa Koza 66, 44fl











http://mesakoza66.com/



by tzkprn


----------



## offline

Asce Kanyon, 50fl











Banca MPS



by tzkprn


----------



## offline

So Çayyolu, 36fl

































SO ÇAYYOLU/ SIRADAN OLMAYANLARA


: SO Çayyolu’nda her ayrıntısında başka dünyalar olan bir hayata çok yakınsınız. Sadece SO Çayyolu’nda değil, çevresinde de dolu dolu bir yaşam sizi bekliyor.




www.socayyolu.com


----------



## offline

Avend Beytepe, 34flx2










by Influence


----------



## offline

Focus, 34fl


















Projemiz


Projemiz Hakkında Genel Bilgiler KATALOG İNDİR Sunuş “Beytepe’nin odak noktası” mottosuyla yükselen Focus Beytepe projesi; şıklığı, şeﬀaﬂığı ve ferahlığı ile şehrin karmaşasından uzakta, huzurlu ve özgün bir yaşam alanı vadediyor. Yepyeni bir yaşam alanı sunmanın ötesinde, kendine özgü sadeliği...




www.focusbeytepe.com





by Influence


----------



## offline

Mira Residence, 34-24fl










by Influence


----------



## offline

Beytepe 1923, 33flx2










by Influence


----------



## offline

Konum Beytepe, 35fl















Konum Beytepe


2021 Teslim, Kişiye özel vade farksız ödeme seçenekleri




www.konumbeytepe.com


----------



## offline

Volans, 38fl



























Volans | İNCEK | 38fl | U/C


İncek tarafında o kadar çok proje var ki, buna tesadüfen Google Earth'ta denk geldim. Yüksek blok 38 kat + tesisat katları+ spire şeklinde. https://www.korucuoglumimarlik.com.tr/projects/korucuoglu-mimarlik-kalemci-insaat/ Kaynak: Arte Maket




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## offline

Metafor Ankara, 41flx2


















Metafor | İSKİTLER | 41x2 fl | U/C


arkadaşlar mianka projesi ni unutun yeni bir strateji ile yola devam ediyorlar parsel bazlı proje üreterek ilerleme kararı almışlar..ikiz kuleyede yeni tasarıma gitmişler projenin adınıda "Acromia" koymuşlar..daha sadelikten daha marjinal bir tasarıma gitmişler şahsen ben beğenmedim ama ilgimide...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## offline

Nexus, 35fl










by Influence


----------



## jackal26

CSO Concert Hall 















Anadolu Ajansı


Anadolu Ajansı




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## jackal26

Nation Library

















İşte Cumhurbaşkanlığı Millet Kütüphanesi'nden kareler - Fotoğraf Galerisi


İşte Cumhurbaşkanlığı Millet Kütüphanesi'nden kareler




t24.com.tr


----------



## boss-ton

Ive never seen suburban skyscraper development the way it is happening here. Everything looks like a normal suburb, except the buildings on each lot. Very interesting approach here. I feel like the street grid needs to be much better integrated into the rest of the city. Theyre setting themselves up for all of the downsides of suburban sprawl like excessive car use, but with none of the positives like having a yard. I dont get it. Lots of questionable choices happening all over the world right now. 

Ankara is a beautiful city and its not too late if they just add more streets, connect those streets to the rest of the city, and put ground floor retail in many new buildings. They have a very successful method of city building that theyve used this far within turkey, no need to change it. Just keep doing what theyve been doing instead of this new suburban thing and theyll have a successful result.


----------



## jackal26

Söğütözü Business Center 










Söğütözü İş Merkezi – Yapı Dergisi







yapidergisi.com


----------



## offline

*YDA Center (Sapphire Ankara) | 166,5m*




































YDA Center


YDA Center




www.yda.com.tr







jackal26 said:


> YDA Center
> 
> 
> YDA Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yda.com.tr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## offline

*Kale Office, 22fl, 126,6m*








Kale Ofis


Ankara’da Konya Yolu üstünde inşa edilen yapı, 5 bodrum kat, zemin kat mağazaları, 22 ofis katı ve 2 adet tesisat katından oluşan proje toplamda 126,60 metre yapı yüksekliğine sahip bir ofis kulesi.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Yıldız Tower | 33fl
























Yıldız Tower — Altkat Architectural Photography







www.altkat.com












Yıldız Kule | ORAN | 33fl | Com


http://www.acemimarlik.com/?sayfa=_proje&sub=detail&ktg=1&recid=193 Wow'da verilen bilgiye göre temel işeri başlamış.




www.skyscrapercity.com




*


----------



## offline

*Balgat Office Tower | 45fl*



















by tzkprn










by Influence


----------



## karahisarlı

Güleç Demir Çelik


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

boss-ton said:


> Ive never seen suburban skyscraper development the way it is happening here. Everything looks like a normal suburb, except the buildings on each lot. Very interesting approach here. I feel like the street grid needs to be much better integrated into the rest of the city. Theyre setting themselves up for all of the downsides of suburban sprawl like excessive car use, but with none of the positives like having a yard. I dont get it. Lots of questionable choices happening all over the world right now.
> 
> Ankara is a beautiful city and its not too late if they just add more streets, connect those streets to the rest of the city, and put ground floor retail in many new buildings. They have a very successful method of city building that theyve used this far within turkey, no need to change it. Just keep doing what theyve been doing instead of this new suburban thing and theyll have a successful result.


You are definitely right, but pedestrian friendly, dense nature of Turkish cities is more of a happenstance than by design. Oil and cars have always been too expensive in Turkey (to curb import burden on the economy) and as such, Turkish cities became dense so that people won't be dependant on car usage too much.

The current "skyscrapers in the middle of nowhere/lowrise neighborhoods" is just an upgraded version of that development model. These skyscrapers still have malls, retail, food establishment etc. on ground floors and although it might not look like they are still relatively walkable.

As being cut-off from city, it's kind of demanded by buyers. Turkish upper middle class thinks being cut off in their own bubbles/small quarters as a sign of status. It's a Turkish kind of NIMBYism. Ankara isn't even the worst city wrt to that. Istanbul is a cacophony of gated community villas right next to skyscraper clusters, and if you look at satellite images you can see new developments in Ankara still follow a masterplan, while there is no planning in Istanbul or Izmir whatsoever.


----------



## Reichberg

Metafor Ankara Şantiyesi Drone Çekimi / 12.03.2021


----------



## offline

Kuzu Effect








Kuzu Effect Mixed-Use Complex | EAA-EMRE AROLAT ARCHITECTURE







emrearolat.com


----------



## tzkprn

Kuzu Effect...


----------



## karahisarlı

Altındağ / Zübeyde Hanım


----------



## offline

*Atatürk Culture Center, Presidential Symphony Orchestra Concert Hall and Choir Buildings*








Atatürk Kültür Merkezi Cumhurbaşkanlığı Senfoni Orkestrası Konser Salonu ve Koro Çalışma Binaları - Arkitera


Cumhurbaşkanlığı Senfoni Orkestrası'nın Ankara'da inşa edilecek yeni konser salonu için 1992 yılında açılan ulusal yarışmada 1. ödül alan ve Uygur Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan yapı 2021 yılında tamamlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## TayfunVural

*Asce Kanyon

FLOORS: 52 fl
HEIGHT:* -
*ARCHITECT: **A Tasarım Mimarlık* 
*
























T/O*.


----------



## offline

*Çankaya University, Faculty of Architecture*









Çankaya Üniversitesi Mimarlık Fakültesi - Arkitera


Erkal Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan Çankaya Üniversitesi Mimarlık Fakültesi binası 2021 yılında inşa edildi.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

*HAVELSAN Technology Campus*








HAVELSAN Teknoloji Yerleşkesi - Arkitera


FREA ve SCRA Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan yerleşke Ankara’da 2021 yılında inşa edildi.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## karahisarlı




----------

